# CPT John Tinsley, 2/7 SFG(A)



## AWP (Aug 14, 2009)

Blue Skies.

http://news.soc.mil//releases/News Archive/2009/August/090814-01.html



> PRESS RELEASE: U.S. Special Forces Soldier killed by IED in Afghanistan
> 
> U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 14, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 14, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, Sir.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 15, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Sir.  Prayers out to your family and Brothers.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 15, 2009)

RIP Cpt Tinsley.....another Brother lost....


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Rest in Peace CPT Tinsley.   Your sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 15, 2009)

RIP Brother


----------



## moobob (Aug 15, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## shadoload (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 15, 2009)

Valhalla will set another place at the table for you, Captain.


----------



## tova (Aug 15, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Teufel (Aug 16, 2009)

tova said:


> RIP, Godspeed, PBS....



RIP...


----------



## rv808 (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn....RIP Sir.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Aug 16, 2009)

Rest In Peace


----------



## formerBrat (Aug 16, 2009)

RIP, and thank you. Condolences to family, friends and fellow Warriors.


----------



## SF4ever (Aug 26, 2009)

R.I.P. 2/7th SFG(A) Brother. Thank you for your ultimate sacrifice and devoted service! My prayers are for you to find a key position in God's mighty army and continue doing that which you have been called to do. I pray God's mercy and comfort on your family during this time of loss.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2009)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 26, 2009)

Blue skies Brother...

Crip


----------



## Henchman (Aug 26, 2009)

RIP 

Thanks for your service CPT Tinsley


----------



## redmedic86 (Dec 19, 2011)

John, we miss you around here and we'll be thinking about you in the upcoming deployment.  I will always remember our motto "Were here to fuck shit up".


----------



## tova (Dec 19, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------

